

Base System - Anon84
http://xkcd.com/540/

======
IsaacSchlueter
Ok, I love XKCD as much as the next guy. Seriously I do.

But is it really necessary to post every single XKCD comic to HN? Can't we
just assume that all HN readers already know to check XKCD every Monday,
Wednesday, and Friday?

If you want to comment on XKCD comics, do it on the XKCD forums. Here's the
thread for this comic:
[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=34493](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=34493)

------
michael_dorfman
OK, I give up. What's the binary joke?

~~~
cperciva
If you mean the "0110 0010 0110 0001 0111 0011 0110 0101 0010 0000 0011 0010"
bit, it spells out "base 2" in ASCII.

